# SSD needed. Budget 7k...



## warfreak (Jan 10, 2015)

Performance is crucial for me. Please suggest any SSD in that price range(Rs. 7000 max).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2015)

Get Samsung Evo 850


----------



## eureka (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, if performance is the key then nothing is better than Samsung 850 series. Next in line would be SanDisk Extreme. But in that budget you know how much storage you are going to get.


----------



## warfreak (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the inputs. I would be only keeping the OS and a couple of programs so 120GB is more than sufficient. Everything else will go the backup drive.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2015)

+1 to  Samsung Evo 850 ssd.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 11, 2015)

It would have been good if OP specified that how much memory is required.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: SSD needed Budget 7k*



charlene said:


> ovo je review 120gb valjda su perfoamse iste i od 60gb, sd pici ja neznam sta ce onda radit vertex 2, letit?



Hi thanks for you suggestion but can you please write the same in English.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: SSD needed Budget 7k*



charlene said:


> ovo je review 120gb valjda su perfoamse iste i od 60gb, sd pici ja neznam sta ce onda radit vertex 2, letit?



Spanish or Mexican? I doubt many here can understand it.

Why post a spam link?


----------

